# Need specs for Jennings CK 3.5.



## DUGF007 (Oct 31, 2006)

this lady did a review of it when it came out and she post the specs in the article........:wink:


http://www.womenhunters.com/jennings-janice.html


----------



## MCArchery (Apr 6, 2005)

*Jennings CK3.5 / Trophy Master*

It was sold in 2003 under the name Trophy Master and in 2004/2005 as the CK3.5. They changed the name because they wanted to promote their Carbon Kinetic Limbs. 

Here are some of the specs I have. Draw length 24-31". 35" Axle-Axle. 70% let off. IBO 308 AMO 232. 7.5" Brace. 3.9# mass weight.

We still carry modules to change the draw length if you need them.

Hope this helps.


----------

